

Reasons to Start a Business - mkramlich
http://easymple.com/blog/archives/73

======
zeynel1
"You earn money as opposed to being paid money..."

I think the original of this goes to Robert Kiyosaki's Rich Dad Poor Dad where
if you have your own business you "make" money; if you work for someone you
"earn" money. But I may be wrong; correction is welcome.

